# Vita-sol multi vitamin



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I was told at one point when I was getting a few things for my male bird when he was a LONELY boy. Because he was attacking his bars at the time. That it was supose to also help with their voice. I am not sure if that is true but, I am wondering if it is. I get it still because, I can't help but spoil my birds and make sure they are SUPER healthy. 

May I have someones opinion on if it actually does help with their voice?


----------

